# Good spot for Eurasian Collared dove in N. Utah?



## TexNUtah (Oct 8, 2020)

I am interested if anyone knows of good spots for Eurasian dove hunting. I have scouted out Skull Valley and feel there may be promise there but I also wonder if there are better spots. I would love to hear any options. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Eurasians like to live near people, barn yards, and homes. 

I doubt that you will find many areas where you will find good numbers to be able to hunt them that isn't on private property near structures.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My bird feeder.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My back yard!


----------

